# All Bran Bud Singles



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has seen the they are advertising. I had picked up a package today to see if I can get Paco to eat them for the extra fiber, but wanted to get input on them first. I have tried the grape nut seed cereal, but he would pick around it. I am finding it very difficult to find a variety of foods for him.

Thanx for the help


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

still new to this hedgie ownership, just wondering if these All Bran Fiber packs would be ok to add to Paco's food.

Thanx


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure what these are. I googled it and the first thing listed was this thread!


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

hmm...I am wondering if they are just in Canada.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's by kellogs, makes searching easier, and I've seen them, thought about them, picked up grapenuts though :lol:

http://www.kelloggs.ca/cgi-bin/klog-canada/product.pl?product=20&company=2


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

The link Immortalia posted says they contain BHT, which is a cancer causing agent that should be avoided when it comes to hedgies. So no, you shouldn't feed those to Paco.

Infant rice cereal can also be added for fiber, and it's a powder so it can't be picked around if dusted onto the food. You can also try to find dog food with smaller kibbles (or break the bigger kibbles up/grind them up if you can't find any small enough or it's too hard) that has more fiber and add some of it to the mix--if it meets the nutritional requirements for cat food, dog food is fine and is usually higher in fiber.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

thanx everyone for the help. I will be picking up some infant rice cereal on my next trip to the store.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to say thanks, SunRayz, for posting this topic. Lily also eats around the Grape Nuts, and I've been wondering if I should try finding something else to make sure she gets enough fiber. I will also be adding infant rice cereal to grocery list!


----------

